# Facebook - the new haven for posers!



## Redeye (1 Sep 2008)

So today, I was searching for a Regimental Group on Facebook - so I search by "Hastings & Prince Edward Regiment" - and I turn up the first Facebook poser I've ever seen.  One "Glen Adam" who claims to be a deployed Master Corporal in B Coy Hast & PER.  Just by skimming his Facebook wall it looks like he's been telling a lot of tall tales to his friends too - and all his "Army pics" appear to be Combat Camera pics off of the DND site or taken from various Regiments' pages.  Interestingly enough, any that are pics of him are ones where it's kind of hard to tell who the subject is. 

He claims this pic is him: http://www.combatcamera.forces.gc.ca/netpub/server.np?original=67304&site=combatcamera&catalog=photos&download but it was taken before he claims to have gone off on his "nine month tour".

What's wrong with these people?!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (1 Sep 2008)

Redeye said:
			
		

> What's wrong with these people?!



No life.....


----------



## George Wallace (1 Sep 2008)

Interesting.  The Tags bring up the name MCpl Ben Temmler.


----------



## Redeye (1 Sep 2008)

I guess either I inadvertently blocked him or he acted quick to hide, because he's just disappeared now.  I remembered seeing his profile picture quite a while ago because I remember trying to figure out what kind of gloves that guy was wearing in the picture.


----------



## Strike (1 Sep 2008)

Best bet is to post something in the group he belonged to.  He may have hidden his profile so that only people on his friends list can see.  Either that or someone else has called him on it.


----------



## George Wallace (1 Sep 2008)

Redeye said:
			
		

> I guess either I inadvertently blocked him or he acted quick to hide, because he's just disappeared now.  I remembered seeing his profile picture quite a while ago because I remember trying to figure out what kind of gloves that guy was wearing in the picture.



Maybe he is browsing this site also?


----------



## Redeye (1 Sep 2008)

Strike said:
			
		

> Best bet is to post something in the group he belonged to.  He may have hidden his profile so that only people on his friends list can see.  Either that or someone else has called him on it.



The only military group he belonged to I emailed the maintainer of as well, so we'll see what happens.  Nothing gets my goat like fakes.


----------



## 1feral1 (1 Sep 2008)

Happy days to all,

Personally, people who actually take the time to make others beleive they are Veterans must have some type of inferiority complex. How/why anyone can lie, saying they've been 'overseas' doing it hard, and all the rest of it, well I think its really sick.

All those that have been killed and wounded, and for those who carry the most traumatic memories now, those that are imposters and posers should truly be ashamed of themselves.

My enjoyment comes when they are BUSTED and get publically humialated, and their family, friends and those that know them find out the truth.

We should start a thread "'POSER BUSTERS", posting pics and real names of those imposters who pretend and BS their way through the cost of others . I don't see anything wrong with starting such a thread, do you?

WRT those gloves, I seen nothing in that pic which looks like it was taken O/S, its a wall, and that could be airsoft eqpt for all I know.

The person in question should be notified that he is busted, and lets watch him run/hide, and cower like the spineless being he is. Oh, and I have not a clue about those gloves either  ;D

Again, happy days to all,

OWDU.


----------



## Strike (1 Sep 2008)

Perhaps you should start your own Facebook group entitled "Glen Adam is a Hasty P Poser"


----------



## 1feral1 (1 Sep 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## Franko (1 Sep 2008)

Strike said:
			
		

> Perhaps you should start your own Facebook group entitled "Glen Adam is a Hasty P Poser"



That would be good! Try to link it to the group he signed onto.

Regards


----------



## George Wallace (1 Sep 2008)

These guys are really foolish if they want to join some Military website or other group.  It really doesn't take long to expose them.  How many have shown up on this site alone?  Everyone knows what nice guys we have been.


----------



## George Wallace (1 Sep 2008)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> We should start a thread "'POSER BUSTERS", posting pics and real names of those imposters who pretend and BS their way through the cost of others . I don't see anything wrong with starting such a thread, do you?



Already done, Wes.  You ought to know that we are ahead of our times on this site and have answers for you before you even think of the questions:

Wanna-be‘s / Posers


----------



## 1feral1 (1 Sep 2008)

Excellent George!!!

Going to have a sticky beek now...

Wes

EDIT, ya had a squizz, and I had even put my 2 cents in back in Oct 06 when I was in Iraq, ha!

What we need is a thread which is strictly for the  BUSTED pers on it with pic and name, and their story which they were passing as their truth. Don't know about the legal ramifications on that, but I would say it would have to be 110% accurate on those exposed.

Can we do such a thing??

Discuss please.

Happy days,

OWDU


----------



## George Wallace (1 Sep 2008)

Once you start stepping into the Legal Realms, it would be best to have the advice of the Legal Eagles.  In today's Political Climate, it is often the perpetrator of a crime who turns the law around to sue the victim of a crime.  Look at the examples in the Courts today.  "Thief gets caught in garage while family away on week long vacation - Sues family for his 'hardships' while trapped in garage".  "Lady sues McDonalds when she spills hot coffee on her lap while driving."  There is a whole site dedicated to these 'miscarriages' of Justice.  What is our Poser/Charlaton going to do should we expose him/her and publish their photo?


----------



## 1feral1 (1 Sep 2008)

This site goes all the way.

http://www.anzmi.net/

Do have a squizz.

Regards,

OWDU


----------



## Michael OLeary (1 Sep 2008)

It is less the problems that might arise from a discredited poser that I would worry about, than the loss of credibility we would face if a presented "poser" turned out to be legitimate.  Once the online sharks start circling, it's hard to undo the damage.  Whether it be someone taking inaccurate but honestly believed remembrances out of context, or hammering a veteran over medals remounted out of order by mistake, it's too easy to be wrong over an unintentional error, and then create an embarrassing fiasco for all involved.  Those who would post anonymously in such a thread further contribute to the dilemma, for they would seldom, if ever, own up to their remarks and openly apologize for them.  There are official venues for reporting those who would represent themselves dishonestly for person gain, whether that be monetary gain or recognition and privilege.  We would do better by gathering and presenting information to help others investigate the suspect details and to properly report the miscreants if they be proven as such.


----------



## Redeye (1 Sep 2008)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> WRT those gloves, I seen nothing in that pic which looks like it was taken O/S, its a wall, and that could be airsoft eqpt for all I know.



Wes,

The pic is legit - it's a Vandoo MCpl if I remember right from seeing it the first time when it had a caption - the individual on Facebook is misrepresenting it as himself.


----------



## Strike (1 Sep 2008)

Redeye said:
			
		

> Wes,
> 
> The pic is legit - it's a Vandoo MCpl if I remember right from seeing it the first time when it had a caption - the individual on Facebook is misrepresenting it as himself.



If you right click on the pic and hit "properties" you'll see the tag from Combat Camera.


----------



## 1feral1 (1 Sep 2008)

Fair enough Mr O'Leary.

WRT the Australian site, see blelow, and posers beware at least if you live in Australia or New Zealand..

If anyone was to be exposed here, it would be for the obvious, and would have to reflect like I said 110% accuracy.

--------------------------


The Australasian Military Fraud

Often called by the derogatory term "wannabe" these are men and women who may or may not have served in the armed forces, but who fraudulently misrepresent themselves as having served; often in a theatre of war by their words and actions, and by wearing of medals and other accoutrements to military service to which they have no entitlement.

In recent years there has been uncertainty about who is entitled to wear US and Vietnamese decorations. The Australian government has instituted an application and verification method for all those who believe that they are entitled to foreign awards. Those without government notification or approval must be classified as a fraud, a "wannabe."

The impostor or fraud will push the line saying that they were "given" decorations in the field. This does not legitimise the wearing of the award. Official recognition was and still is supported with documentation and the written citation. It is known that some Vietnamese Commanders "awarded" American and Australian servicemen decorations for being nice, or for a favour, not for gallantry or service rendered.

Under the Defence Act, 1903 as amended, it is a federal offence to claim to be a returned soldier, sailor or airman, subject to six months' imprisonment and a fine of up to $3300. Further it is an offence to wear a service decoration to which you are not entitled, attracting additional penalties.

Worse though, is the cost to Australia's taxpayers who are picking up the tabs to the tune of perhaps million of dollars in payments and pensions to 'veterans' who have no legitimate claim to the title.

Worse still is the insult to genuine veterans of any conflict, who find their courage, honour and valour stolen by imposters both from within and outside their ranks. We will continue to ferret out those who misrepresent their service. More here.

There is no grey. Only black or white.


----------



## George Wallace (1 Sep 2008)

Wes

It is also interesting to note that that website is posted from the USA.  Perhaps that is for legal reasons?


----------



## 1feral1 (1 Sep 2008)

Strike said:
			
		

> If you right click on the pic and hit "properties" you'll see the tag from Combat Camera.



Seen Ms Strike  

Thanks,

Wes


----------



## 1feral1 (1 Sep 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Wes
> 
> It is also interesting to note that that website is posted from the USA.  Perhaps that is for legal reasons?



Point noted, thanks for that find.

OWDU


----------



## HItorMiss (1 Sep 2008)

The Gloves are Oakley....Yes yes of course I know LMAO


----------



## aesop081 (1 Sep 2008)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> The Gloves are Oakley....Yes yes of course I know LMAO



 :rofl:


----------



## Michael OLeary (1 Sep 2008)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> The Australasian Military Fraud
> 
> *Worse though, is the cost to Australia's taxpayers who are picking up the tabs to the tune of perhaps million of dollars in payments and pensions to 'veterans' who have no legitimate claim to the title.*
> 
> ...



Does this imply that the Australian Veterans' pensions are given out merely on the word of the applicant?  With no confirmation of records?

That seems like a pretty "GREY" claim to me to substantiate their activities.


----------



## Strike (1 Sep 2008)

Miss JDro said:
			
		

> B!tches!



Wow...that really served to add to the thread.   :  Feel better now?


----------



## HItorMiss (1 Sep 2008)

Yes I am derailing this thread LMAO

http://oakley.ca/pd/5282

Oakley Factory Pilot Glove, with leather palm..... They should freaking pay me!


----------



## the 48th regulator (1 Sep 2008)

Walting Matilda Walting Mattilda.

These worms must be sussed out and exposed.

Good on you brother.

dileas

tess


----------



## 1feral1 (1 Sep 2008)

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> Does this imply that the Australian Veterans' pensions are given out merely on the word of the applicant?  With no confirmation of records?
> 
> That seems like a pretty "GREY" claim to me to substantiate their activities.



They have frauded records and certificates and letterhead which is all fake. Sad or what.

Some have squeaked thru, others have yet to be caught. Now with a new genertion of Veterans, we'll see where that goes.

Regards,

OWDU


----------



## aesop081 (1 Sep 2008)

Miss JDro said:
			
		

> check this out....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4zY2zjlXPs
> 
> She must be in love with me or something cause she made 4 songs about me.



Troll..........


----------



## Mike Baker (1 Sep 2008)

Miss JDro said:
			
		

> check this out....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4zY2zjlXPs
> 
> She must be in love with me or something cause she made 4 songs about me.


 ???


-Dead


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (1 Sep 2008)

Miss JDros posts have been removed for zero contribution for the topic on hand.

Navy.Ca Staff


----------



## Jacqueline (1 Sep 2008)

Lame...


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (1 Sep 2008)

Verbal


----------



## HItorMiss (1 Sep 2008)

JDro Chill will you...


----------



## NL_engineer (1 Sep 2008)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Navy.Ca Staff



But its *Army.ca*

On topic,

I think we may have a poser

or

 he maybe someone that has a mental disorder (highly unlikely) that makes hom think he is a combat troop

Just my two cents


----------



## aesop081 (1 Sep 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> But its *Army.ca*



It is also air-force.ca and milnet.ca


----------



## NL_engineer (1 Sep 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> It is also air-force.ca and milnet.ca



sssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiisssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhh its was army.ca first  ;D


----------



## George Wallace (1 Sep 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> sssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiisssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhh its was army.ca first  ;D



In compliance with the Charter of Human Rights and the Human Rights Commission, we have had to accept minorities into our midst.


----------



## NL_engineer (1 Sep 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> In compliance with the Charter of Human Rights and the Human Rights Commission, we have had to accept minorities into our midst.



but but but

OK you win, (but I didn't start the hijack  ;D)


----------



## noneck (1 Sep 2008)

The Brits over on ARRSE have been on to the "Walt/Poser" thing for some time. They litterally have pages on these dudes and hound them until they remove themselves or print retractions.

Quite a good laugh if you are looking for some humour.


----------



## Strike (1 Sep 2008)

Socnet has the same thing for SEALs.


----------



## medaid (2 Sep 2008)

Strike said:
			
		

> Socnet has the same thing for SEALs.




OOOOOOH! Those are the GOOOOD ones  Those are rather funny 

We should start one for JTF and CSOR too


----------



## Gager (3 Sep 2008)

Redeye said:
			
		

> Wes,
> 
> The pic is legit - it's a Vandoo MCpl if I remember right from seeing it the first time when it had a caption - the individual on Facebook is misrepresenting it as himself.



I've met MCpl Temmler and I'm 99.9% sure that is him. He's from a res unit out west.


----------



## George Wallace (3 Sep 2008)

General said:
			
		

> I've met MCpl Temmler and I'm 99.9% sure that is him. He's from a res unit out west.



So he isn't a Hasty P from Ontario?


----------



## Franko (3 Sep 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> So he isn't a Hasty P from Ontario?



Named Glen Adam....      

Regards


----------



## Gager (3 Sep 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> So he isn't a Hasty P from Ontario?



Not unless Ontario is in British Columbia


----------



## RubberTree (3 Sep 2008)

The gloves are called "SI Assult Gloves" on oakleyforces.ca - $55


----------



## Redeye (3 Sep 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> So he isn't a Hasty P from Ontario?



He sure isn't.  Being such an elite Regiment (quite possibly the hardest Reserve Unit in NATO), we're a small bunch, and if he was from my Company, I'd probably know who he is!

He blocked me on facebook for calling him out - but I guess his stuff is still there.  What a knob.


----------



## HItorMiss (3 Sep 2008)

Redeye said:
			
		

> He sure isn't.  Being such an elite Regiment (quite possibly the hardest Reserve Unit in NATO)




BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA   ;D, ok you owe me a new laptop for that one hehehehe (Ok I hope you were being funny)

Just for Shiggles myself I'll counter your Hasty P's in your above statement with the UKs 23 SAS (all res SF unit) or any USNG SF Bn.

But seriously on topic, the posing as memebers of something they are not is rampent on any military form or even social networking site, all you can do what you did do call them out. But be willing to eat crow publicly if you are wrong


----------



## Redeye (3 Sep 2008)

Of course I was.  21 SAS as well is a TA unit.  And I'm not scared of crow - but pretty sure I'm good to go.


----------



## HItorMiss (3 Sep 2008)

Then you owe me a new Laptop! LMAO


----------



## brihard (3 Sep 2008)

I looked for this critter on Facebook and can't find him. What's the name of the group he's part of? I love calling out posers.


----------



## Redeye (3 Sep 2008)

His name is Glen Adam - the only group I saw that he was a member of was (oddly) the Lorne Scots Pipe Band.


----------



## the 48th regulator (3 Sep 2008)

Looks like he has deleted his profile,

The Walt was outted

dileas

tess


----------



## armyvern (3 Sep 2008)

I personally think that these posts about Glen Adam should be split off into their own thread ... thread title:

"Glen Adam NOT of the Hasty Ps is a poser" 

That way anyone who ever googles "Glen Adams" or "Hasty Ps" or "poser" will get a nice clean google hit. Even ~gasp~ his mom. 

I know one statement that will then follow (and ... it works like a charm on my kids each and every time I say it):

"I'm so disappointed in you."


----------



## brihard (3 Sep 2008)

Well, he's definitely gone.

One must wonder, if you're gonna pose, why pick a reserve regiment? We're usually very small communities. If you've been in for more than three weeks, odds are everyone knows you- and if you're deployed, the only people who DON'T know you (or at least of you) are those who've only been in for three weeks.

One would think it would be at least somewhat easier to fake a history from a reg force battalion, simply due to numbers...

Silly rabbit. Trix are for kids.


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (4 Sep 2008)

Pose as a member of the Perth Regiment instead ?  >


----------



## Strike (4 Sep 2008)

Just because you can't find him on Facebook doesn't mean he's not there.  He could have adjusted his profile so that only those on his friends list can see him.


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (6 Sep 2008)

Okay,  I only skimmed this thread. It is late... (and I find it amusing when people pretend to be something they're not)

(sarcastic circus announcer voice)
Why pretend to be something your not.... when you could be:

A Jamaican musician
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glen_Adams

A fallen Soldier:
http://www.behindthebadge.net/bloodstripes/memory/mem.html  (Glen Adams name is there)

An American!  http://names.whitepages.com/Alaska/Glen/Adams

Pretending to be a member of a reserve unit... odd.  But I've seen stranger... not much but I have.


----------



## Haggis (6 Sep 2008)

Zell_Dietrich said:
			
		

> Why pretend to be something your not.... when you could be:
> 
> A fallen Soldier:
> http://www.behindthebadge.net/bloodstripes/memory/mem.html  (Glen Adams name is there)



Because dead people don't generally use Facebook.


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (6 Sep 2008)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Because dead people don't generally use Facebook.



But it is about as likely to get caught as someone pretending to be a member of a reserve unit.  At least that way one could cause confusion showing that there is indeed a Glen who does those things.


----------



## angryeyebrows (30 Dec 2009)

General said:
			
		

> I've met MCpl Temmler and I'm 99.9% sure that is him. He's from a res unit out west.



Sorry for the necro post but I Googled my name and found this debate over a picture of me. Kinda funny.


----------



## armyvern (30 Dec 2009)

angryeyebrows said:
			
		

> Sorry for the necro post but I Googled my name and found this debate over a picture of me. Kinda funny.



Actually, the debate about you turned into a debate about a couple of suspected posers; General pretty much confirmed that you actually did exist. Aren't you lucky?

You just googling yourself now? Took you long enough - I google myself at least once a month ... I have no life.  ;D


----------



## angryeyebrows (30 Dec 2009)

I see there was some chatter about my gloves. They were pretty nice gloves while they lasted... zero fire retardant capability so when the order came down they had to be swapped for some Nomex ones...oh well such is life.


----------

